# Found moss!!!!!!!!



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Ok so I was at my local creek in Florida when I found a ton of this moss on almost every rock close to the water! My question is, what do you think it is? I think it's Fissidens exiguus var. falcatulus, but I'm really not sure, that's just was I found by looking up florida fissidens moss. Also what should I do to make it safe to go in my aquarium? I was thinking do a 1/20 parts bleach to water and let it sit in it for one minute, but I have never done a cleaning on plants. will it live if it's under a t8bulb and I just allow it to float???
https://vimeo.com/121083491


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Here's a pic if it helps more since the video got down sized.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

awesome find


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I doubt it will grow underwater. But what the heck try it anyway.
I only find that growing above the water line. This looks just a bit different.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14289&pictureid=56610
But it does look more like Fissidens than the one in my picture.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

yea it looks way different than yours. This stuff isnt big at all, the biggest i could find was about probably 1/16 or 2/16 of an inch per little strand. What do you guys think 1part bleach to 20parts water for 30seconds?


----------



## evaninspace (Feb 19, 2014)

Regardless of your chosen water:bleach ratio I'd try a sample piece in the solution before the full bath. I've usually done 1:10 on crypts,hygros,bacopas etc...but this messed up a jungle val I tried it with.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

yea i have like at least a mat about 3ftx3ft of this stuff at my creek and probably more since i only check a small area of it.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

I just did the bleaching and the. Soaked it in water with triple the amount of excel for 25min and now I just tied it to some peaces of driftwood. The two smaller peaces will sink and the larger peace will not so we will see what happens  my fingers are triple crossed








Wish me luck! I'll keep it updated!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Raymond S. said:


> I doubt it will grow underwater. But what the heck try it anyway.
> I only find that growing above the water line. This looks just a bit different.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14289&pictureid=56610
> But it does look more like Fissidens than the one in my picture.


Any fissidens will grow underwater, they're aquatic. Not sure if what he has is fissidens, but ya we'll see.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

I am hoping so bad that it ends up working!!!! Tomorrow im going to go back to the creek and grab a small bit and add it to some water in a bowl and put it in the sun by a window semi shaded and see what that one does since it will have not had the cleaning that the others did with the bleach.


----------



## fish jihad (Mar 1, 2014)

I doubt a t8 bulb will be adequate. If you really want to give it a chance i would step it up to t5.
Good luck


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

t-5 uvb bulb! Okie ill use it, i have two from my chameleons cage not sure if there the same but ill try


----------



## fish jihad (Mar 1, 2014)

A t5 bulb may not fit a t8 ballast. Different size. Look for a complete fixture that has a bulb in the 6400-6500k range. Most online fish stores sell them


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

fish jihad said:


> A t5 bulb may not fit a t8 ballast. Different size. Look for a complete fixture that has a bulb in the 6400-6500k range. Most online fish stores sell them


T8 bulb will work fine, you don't need much light for mosses.

P.S. Are you gonna bomb my fish, plant tanks, and so on?:icon_twis


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

My question is when will it be up for sale hehe.

Very nice find, hopefully the ecosystem you collect from is able to reproduce enough to sustain regular collection.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

haha yea and even if it ends up not working submerged, i think ill have to do something with it! It kinda looks like the stuff green machine has that is i think called terrestrial moss or something like that. If it dies this time im not going to worry im just going to try it again probably max of 3times before i give up!


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Take some high res images of individual strands/fronds of it, someone here will give you a positive ID and then you could have it's specific needs cared for.

Best of luck with it, hopefully it takes off like a shot.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

alright ill try to right now =)


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Any ideas guys??














https://vimeo.com/121309680


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks like fissidens nobilis to me. But I'm no expert.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

My honest opinion it doesn't look anything fissidens at all to me...


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Fontinalis Antipyretica? Best shot I've got at it, perhaps try a high light unzoomed photo underwater?
best of luck, any of the moss submerged looking good?


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

yea its been submerged now for about 5day i believe maybe one or so days more, so far doesnt look like it has changed much, kidna almost looks like it grew a little and might have a few brown spots from the bleach dip. Hoping it stays alive because its sosos nice and small leafed


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Take a sample to your local college/university bio departments and have them analyze it for you?


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Alright guys!!! Big announcement!!! Went to my creek today and found some of it submerged!!! It looks a little different longer and I am almost positive it's some type of willow moss! It look identical to it! Here are the pictures. I have a good clump that I also grabbed while there that was on a rock that was just getting sprayed by water but more emerged if you ask me.





































The 4th and 5th pic are of the emersed moss and the other pictures of course are the submersed moss!!!!! Also I found that the submersed moss has tons of worms and bugs all in it and to hard to wash them all out! Should the 1part bleach to 19parts water for 30seconds kill those easily????? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

And here is the moss from a week ago that I had added in. Still looks great!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Here is the picture of it once I added it to a little stand that I made for it to lay on







It was kinda hard to clean it as there was tons of little worms and what not in the submersed but I managed to get most of the worms out then I did a 1part bleach to 20parts water for about 35-40sec and then after that I rinsed it very good and added it to a bucket of water with double the normal dose of the water conditioner. Let it sit for 1hour changing the water once or twice and now I see no more bugs or worms so I added it into the quarantine tank  I'm going to keep this updated on how it works out and what not! Hoping to get some and start a emerged setup with it so I can give some away if it works out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Yay I made an ID hopefully.

The stuff you've had in tank looks great, I like your fishing line tying, looks like a glass spiderweb.

For future reference the submerged stuff could sit dry in the sun for a bit to clear out most pest, yhen the bleach should get the rest.


So, how long till this little find makes a RAOK appearance?


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

thanks! If you want some you can pm me and i can send you some for the cost of shipping and what not


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

treyLcham said:


> I am hoping so bad that it ends up working!!!! Tomorrow im going to go back to the creek and grab a small bit and add it to some water in a bowl and put it in the sun by a window semi shaded and see what that one does since it will have not had the cleaning that the others did with the bleach.


Likely not a good idea and you won't have success because you've drastically changed the environmental conditions, nutrients etc.. With submerged moss you may get some critters such as *gammarus. That critter is a detritivore. It is a harmless critter. I'd check for such things as worms in emersed moss.

Fore go the bleach. I've collected aquatic plants from the wild for decades; not once have I ever introduced disease. What I do when collecting is choose healthy specimens, remove any unwanted matter such as algae, snails, snail eggs... . Rinse them off on site and then when I get home give another inspection and another tepid water rinse.

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gammarus_lacustris


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Steve001, I have now had the emersed moss in the water for over a week with no dead spots showing up and it's actually growing a little bit. Only thing that I have given the moss for some nutrients is phosphate. I am also only running a t-8bulb. Not saying you arnt right but so far I have had no problems with it even after doing the bleach dip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Time will tell that's for sure! I'm hoping for the best but if it doesn't work it's because it is under super low light and doesn't really have any nutrients In the tank, but so far so good no problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

treyLcham said:


> Steve001, I have now had the emersed moss in the water for over a week with no dead spots showing up and it's actually growing a little bit. Only thing that I have given the moss for some nutrients is phosphate. I am also only running a t-8bulb. Not saying you arnt right but so far I have had no problems with it even after doing the bleach dip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Moss is slow growing. Take a wait and see what happens after a month.
look at this site. Under "A" click the last two links. 
http://ifas.ufl.edu/a-z-index.shtml


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

treyLcham said:


> Steve001, I have now had the emersed moss in the water for over a week with no dead spots showing up and it's actually growing a little bit. Only thing that I have given the moss for some nutrients is phosphate. I am also only running a t-8bulb. Not saying you arnt right but so far I have had no problems with it even after doing the bleach dip. But your right I did not do the putting some in a bowl idea lol! Today I'm going to grab a good patch of it and put it in a emersed setup with some organic soil and good about of water and then I'll cover it with some rap. Only part I'm not sure about is what bulb I need for it? Im guessing a reg house bulb will work but I'm not sure on this. I'll have to research into emersed setups a little bit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

treyLcham said:


> Steve001, can't wait to see what happens!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry for reposting the two last post lol I suck with tap stalk some time haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

treyLcham said:


> Sorry for reposting the two last post lol I suck with tap stalk some time haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out this link on that site. Florida has a lot of plants suitable for tanks.
*Plant Information Pages with Plant ID Videos*


http://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm kind of late to this party and have no ideas on the name of the moss but before too many get excited about shipping, it might pay to go for a walk. 

While there are hundreds of types of moss, this looks very much like the moss often found in wet areas. Springs, creeks and splashing water will often have it in the hidden areas where there is little direct sunlight. 
Other places to look might be where springs run down over rock outcroppings so that it stays wet most of the time. Do a Google search for "mossy cliff" to see some potential sites to find the right type. I've always admired it but assumed that it would not hold up underwater full time. 
But then Trey may be proving that wrong and I have not tried it at all. I wish you luck on the test and for what you have invested, it's sure worth a try.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

you could be right but i have really not seen it anywhere else. ONe thing i can say is that the moss that was submersed was on a couple rocks that had a continuously water flow over it! And the water is about i would say 66* so pretty cold and a good temp for most mosses. Also it did seem to not need that much sun as it was not really in the sun at all, but the immersed was completely in the sun and out. Seems like a pretty hardy moss.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

alright guys i found the name of it. Idk if it well know in aquariums or not as i just found out but this is the name(fontinalis sp)

Bump: herre is a picture of it in someone aquarium.









Bump: i could be wrong as i have not gotten a professional to look at it or what not but im pretty sure its that


----------



## Yokai (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey OP!! Could you maybe help me out.. I think we found the same moss... I made a thread a while back but threw away the moss because of the lack of responses and uncertainty..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=802370&highlight=
Thanks!


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Do you live in Florida? I can't really tell if it is from the pictures as there is no close up photos so I can never be 100% sure. I think it could be the same moss since it does look similar but I'm really not sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Alright guys so here is the update photos! I think it's been about 2 and a half weeks possibly 3


















now this has been under a single t8 bulb for about 10hours a day with only dosing phosphate and having ammonia and nitrite and nitrate that is very high do to the tank cycling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks like it's growing there underwater, glad to see progress here.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

yea the emersed moss transitioned over very easly with no browning or dead spots. On the other hand the submersed moss, i think i messed with it to much and possibly used to much bleach! Its semi brown right now, hoping it will come back which i think it will but only time will tell since its only been about 4days or so. I was just so scared that all the worms in it wouldnt die from the short bleach bath so i washed every single inch of the moss untill i almost couldnt see any worms then i did the bleach of 1part bleach to 20parts water for 45seconds.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Decided to go get more of the emersed moss today and cover the from of my pvc pipe with it! It's been about 4 weeks at most since I first added the other emersed moss and it has been thriving and growth has been at about 1mm every two days! Not real fast but for a single t8bulb being able to keep the moss alive! I'm happy! 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

If you take some sandpaper to the pvc the moss will form a better "grip" on it after time.
Moss looks good, hope the collection site is not being depleted.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Maechael said:


> If you take some sandpaper to the pvc the moss will form a better "grip" on it after time.
> Moss looks good, hope the collection site is not being depleted.


thats a good idea! Ill do that nextime =). Nope that site has so much and it almost grows back every time i got=') Still not sure what itis but the emersed looks alot like some type of willow moss


----------



## fireshadow2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey, where in Florida are you? Maybe I could find some too. I'm up in st. Augustine


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Yea I'm on the west coast. Right under Tampa :/ still you will probably be able to find some in a creek I bet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Well I went to Gainesville for Easter and ended up coming home with a new type of moss to go in my quarantine tank. I am 100% curtain I do not know what it is lol, like the other one :,) but I can say that this one is more Christmas shaped as you will see in one of the pictures. Was different then the first moss I found and imo much better looking. I'll take pictures of it in the tank tomorrow when the lights turn back on but for now here are some pics. And I also found one more type but I'm not sure it's going to live or not, seems like a normal land moss but I could prove my self wrong which I hope! Wish me luck again!





















and here is the second one I found














much smaller as you can see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plant collector (Dec 20, 2013)

I wish I lived in a place where natural moss and aquatic plants are abundant. I have to drive far just to explore and I usually never find anything of use.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

=\ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Alright so here is the new moss in the aquarium! Looks great to me  hope it lives!!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

So jealous. Good luck on growing the new ones.


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

The moss you posted on page 1 (I haven't gone through the other pages yet) looks a lot like a moss I found around here in Minnesota. I have a very strong suspicion it Fontinalis hypnoides or Fontinalis antipyretica. These are commonly called Willow mosses. They should grow really fast and well underwater. I still have to send mine to a local Bryologist to get a good ID, but yours looks a lot like mine and mine was some Fontinalis species (Im pretty sure). These mosses may be common here in the U.S. I found mine in a vernal pool.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Squrl888 said:


> The moss you posted on page 1 (I haven't gone through the other pages yet) looks a lot like a moss I found around here in Minnesota. I have a very strong suspicion it Fontinalis hypnoides or Fontinalis antipyretica. These are commonly called Willow mosses. They should grow really fast and well underwater. I still have to send mine to a local Bryologist to get a good ID, but yours looks a lot like mine and mine was some Fontinalis species (Im pretty sure). These mosses may be common here in the U.S. I found mine in a vernal pool.


The strange thing is, from the picture that i posted it looks identical to it, but after about two weeks of it being in the tank its "leafs" or what ever there called shrunk very very small and thin, but this new moss that i found has a Christmas look to it and really hope it lives=)


----------



## namicat101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thats some beautiful freakin moss, im so jealous, stuck in NY with sucky NY plants.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

namicat101 said:


> Thats some beautiful freakin moss, im so jealous, stuck in NY with sucky NY plants.


i can send you a little if you want some for the cost of shipping =). Just pick which one you like out of the two. The one thats really small isnt really doing well right now. But the other two are doing great! I think the smaller one wil bounce back thought because it just got darker but no melting at all.


----------



## suriel (Sep 17, 2013)

How are the first mosses doing?

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

if you mean the first moss as in the first one i ever posted it is going great never had any melting or dead spots. it might looks a little strange because of the there are diotoms and also some protiem film that gets stuck on it since its only in low light with minimal ferts if not any.


----------



## suriel (Sep 17, 2013)

I just went out to the creek out behind my house but there is nothing in the water. I just grabbed a sample of some just above the water and put it in a bowl if water by the window to see if it takes. There are so many different types back there ill eventually try them all.

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

lol there all most likely going to live in water but i dont think a bowl of water by your window will work, to much sun will heat the water up and then when the sun goes down its going to drop again. It might but idk.


----------



## suriel (Sep 17, 2013)

It doesn't get direct Sun at least not for long if it does. I just want to see if it starts to Brown soon. That and I just added some plants and moved some things in my 20g and I want to give it time to settle before I try to add the moss

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

suriel said:


> It doesn't get direct Sun at least not for long if it does. I just want to see if it starts to Brown soon. That and I just added some plants and moved some things in my 20g and I want to give it time to settle before I try to add the moss
> 
> Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


Oh alright. Any pics? In my experience of testing over i think 8 mosses none of mine have ever died on me so i dont think your going to have any problems =) I would just add it in=)of course i would dip it though before.


----------



## suriel (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm going back out tomorrow to grab multiple samples and ill post some pics then. 
Did you post your tank specs? I wanted to add moss to my low tech low light tanks. Just can remember if your high light co2 and fert injected

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

All my moss goes in my quarantine tank which has nothing but a t-8 bulb lol :,). The moss doesn't really grow fast obviously but I just like seeing if the different mosses I grab will live and if they change when submersed for a month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nchmi28 (Feb 8, 2015)

a little over a month ago I found some Moss, near a stream, growing buried in snow. I took some home to use in some damp shady spots in the garden. Just for fun I threw some in a vase that had some Cherry red shrimp in it. The moss took off and got great pearls when the sunlight hit it. I've since put some in my son's tank that stays at 78* and it's thriving. It's actually doing better in the tanks than it is in the garden.


----------



## namicat101 (Apr 10, 2015)

treyLcham said:


> i can send you a little if you want some for the cost of shipping =). Just pick which one you like out of the two. The one thats really small isnt really doing well right now. But the other two are doing great! I think the smaller one wil bounce back thought because it just got darker but no melting at all.


oh my goodness, yes I would love loooove some. I just literally got back from an all day foraging adventure, well more like a mission, and almost froze in frigid waste deep water looking for plants ;A; I don't know how such transactions are made but im getting paid for a little yard work job today and would appreciate the opportunity very much. I would choose some of the ones that are doing well only because they will go through shipping and sometimes thats rough.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

namicat101 said:


> oh my goodness, yes I would love loooove some. I just literally got back from an all day foraging adventure, well more like a mission, and almost froze in frigid waste deep water looking for plants ;A; I don't know how such transactions are made but im getting paid for a little yard work job today and would appreciate the opportunity very much. I would choose some of the ones that are doing well only because they will go through shipping and sometimes thats rough.


no problem =) i love helpen people out every once and awhile =)


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Well I cut some moss off and put it in a separate container to float and hopefully grow some out. Also got a little bit from the river today. I think it's cool how when it's in the river it's thicker and a bigger "leaf" but once in my tank for about two weeks the leafs get very nice and small and it almost looks like some type of fissidens.














bthe first two pictures are of the moss i propagated today and the two second pictures are of the moss straits from the river. Same type. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suriel (Sep 17, 2013)

Is that from the first batch of miss you added to your tank? Do you have a update picture of its growth Otis that iron youth and lol?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

The first picture is from a small bit that I cut off the corners of my pvc pipe since I wanted some in a cup for shipping Monday, but the second two pictures are of more gay I got from the river yesterday. I'll take a picture of the moss when I get home in about 6hours. Tbo though the look of it is not good in my water because I have a lot of bio film buildup since that floats once broken from the aquarium glass and try's to grab onto the moss lol, it's very annoying! I'm guessing I get this because I leave my lights on for 14hours a day lol, it's only a t8 and I don't dose any ferts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suriel (Sep 17, 2013)

Well I'd still like to see the progress it was looking good in someone you other pics. Just trying to keep tabs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

suriel said:


> Well I'd still like to see the progress it was looking good in someone you other pics. Just trying to keep tabs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here are the pics 




























cdn.com/15/04/18/0e3dbde3cc2fa52c2e5efaf08b75d1a9.jpg[/IMG]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suriel (Sep 17, 2013)

Ooo I like the ferns [emoji1] is that bolbotis in the front?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

suriel said:


> Ooo I like the ferns [emoji1] is that bolbotis in the front?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep =) I love this fern! It was in my emersed setup but i ended up moving it since it really is a slow grower and doesnt do as well in the temps that my emersed setup is at.


----------



## suriel (Sep 17, 2013)

I want to find some bolbitis I like the texture the leaves add but yeah super slow grower so id want time find a good bit so it's filled in from the get go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Go to Adana USA (Aqua forest Aquarium) that is where I got mine, shipping is a good chunk but if your just ordering it then I would just do the three day shopping since honestly it probably could survive way longer. There portions are very good.


----------

